# Weather Report for Ointoberfest



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2006)

Weather report for Oinktoberfest
Friday
During the Day
Highs in the Low 50’s
Spotty Rain
Chilly at Night
Down to 42*

Sat
Highs in the 55*-60*
Rain Free most of the Day


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 28, 2006)

I've seen worse.


----------



## Aaron1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Best of luck to every one going,be sure and stop by for a canadian bevy and say Hello.
Bring some sides for your ez ups.
Aaron


----------



## wittdog (Sep 29, 2006)

Weather report is basically the same this am....scatttered showers...chance of frost on the overnight....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 29, 2006)

Unleash the pigs of hell!


----------



## john pen (Sep 29, 2006)

Guess I better see if the furnace works in the motorhome...


----------



## Griff (Sep 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Unleash the pigs of hell!



Well spoken Cap'n. Good luck guys. Positive vibes from the North directed your way.

Griff


----------

